# Window cleaner



## joshem

Hi, could someone please translate 'window cleaner' and 'window cleaning' for me please?

Much appreciated.


----------



## féebleue

window cleaning = spălat geamuri/a spăla geamuri/spălatul geamurilor etc., it depends on the context.

For 'window cleaner' I don't know if there is an official term, I usually say "soluţie/detergent de (spălat) geamuri".


----------



## jazyk

Winder cleaner is the asker's occupation.


----------



## Trisia

I very nearly deleted that as off-topic...

But I see your point. Féebleue translated window cleaner as detergent, but you mean someone who washes windows, right? I'm not sure how that's called, but I'd say "spălător de geamuri".

And that goes to show how important it is for you to give us a _sample sentence_ of how you want to use the words, joshem.
(Welcome to the forum, by the way! )


----------



## joshem

Yeah, it's my occupation. I had guessed it meant the cleaning fluid as soluţie is a lot like solution.

Thanks for your help.


----------

